# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم UnlockTool  Huawei Y5p (DRA-LX9) Remove Huawei ID

## mohamed73

Huawei Y5p (DRA-LX9) Remove Huawei ID      dra-lx9 test point   

```
[BROM] ERASE HUAWEI ID Initializing usb... OK
Waiting for device... COM114 [BOOTROM:0E8D:0003]
Bypassing authentication... OK
Analyzing preloader... preloader_k62v1_64_mex_a32.bin [MT6765:34:5552] [Internal]
Vendor : HUAWEI
Handshaking... OK
Reading hardware info... OK
  Hardware : MT6765 [Helio G25|G35|P35] 0766 8A00 CA00 0000
  Security Config : SCB SLA DAA 
  MEID : 3A67F049D034244B572AA73924878DD6
Sending Download-Agent... OK
Syncing with target... OK
Booting device... OK
Syncing with DA... OK
  Storage : EMMC - CID : 51000115.41333658.DD470342.BD479D6A 
  Vendor : Samsung - Name : QX63AB - Serial : 2641026375 - Rev : 3
  Boot1 : 4 MiB - Boot2 : 4 MiB - RPMB : 4 MiB - User Area : 29,12 GiB 
Erasing HUAWEI ID... OK
UNLOCKTOOL 2022.05.27.2
Elapsed time : 26 seconds
```

----------

